# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  Lucid Dream Software enhances online tool - Labels and Labeling

## Dream Guide Team

*Lucid Dream Software enhances online tool**Labels and Labeling**Lucid Dream* Software, WebToPrint technology provider, has enhanced its ArtAffirm online PDF editor, preflight and layout tool with Wiki.ArtAffirm.com site. ArtAffirm enables printers to integrate powerful preflighting with an authoritative Wiki based *...**and more »*

----------

